
Timothy Lottes (FXAA) on the new PlayStation and Xbox specs - kmfrk
http://timothylottes.blogspot.com/2013/01/orbis-and-durango.html
======
prawn
For anyone else that had no idea:

Wikipedia: "Fast Approximate Anti-Aliasing (FXAA) is an anti-aliasing
algorithm created by Timothy Lottes under NVIDIA. It was first used on several
games such as The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim."

------
henrikschroder
Interesting, but he mentions all these techniques that are available if you
have low-level access to the GPU. But on a PC, you never have that because of
DirectX and OpenGL, so why do the GPUs have all these hardware functions that
are never going to be used by any PC gamer?

~~~
pandaman
For the same reason a modern CPU has capabilities far beyond what's exposed
through Javascript or Ruby: it's easier to build a simple general purpose
device and then implement any API through a software layer than to make
hardware implementation of every complex API.

------
trendnet
Can anybody help to find some other interesting blogs by graphics programmers
like this?

~~~
corysama
A wonderful feature of Timothy Lottes' blog is a continuously updated list of
blog articles from other graphics programmers down the right side.

<http://blog.selfshadow.com/> has several great articles and a great blogroll.

Meanwhile, here are a few favorites: <http://fgiesen.wordpress.com/>
<http://directtovideo.wordpress.com/> <http://www.iquilezles.org/>
<http://0fps.wordpress.com/>

------
duskwuff
I don't know about the PlayStation, but there's reason to suspect that the
XBox leak was fake:

[http://x-surface.tumblr.com/post/41282771026/x-surface-
dont-...](http://x-surface.tumblr.com/post/41282771026/x-surface-dont-believe-
everything-you-read)

~~~
Tuna-Fish
That's not the xbox leak that the present specs are from. I've managed to
confirm the newest leak (8 Jaguar cores, 4MB L2, 12 GCN CU, 8GB DDR3, 32MB
fast local pool) from a guy who works on a game for it and who I trust.

------
jiggy2011
If they did decide to ditch real time and low level control on the next Xbox
is there any reason it couldn't just be type of Windows RT device?

Basically turning the xbox into an alternative to a desktop PC?

